# New Puppies



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

Our dogs just welcomed their first, and only, litter of puppies into the world today. Momma is a full-blood Basset while Dad is a Blu-Heeler/Pit mix. I've got food and water in there for Bella when she's ready for it. There's a large comforter that I'm washing right now she birthed on. I'm not using any detergent....just straight water. Once its dried, I'll put it back down for her and the little ones to snuggle on. They have other blankets right now. Its been so long since I've owned a dog that's had puppies, I'm wanting to make sure I'm doing everything right for her/them. We've been feeding Bella puppy food for a while and will continue to do so until after the pups are weened(sp?). Any and all suggestions and questions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

What was the purpose of breeding your two dogs?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yay, puppies.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to go thru this with your dogs I hope everything works out for the better. If you have any specific questions I will try and help.


----------



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

Reason for breeding? Honestly, we knew we wanted to breed her one time when we got her a couple of years ago. This is it. We aren't out to make money or do this again. If you were being critical, I understand. However, I'm not here to argue....just to get help and assistance. 


No need to apologize Keechak. We aren't sorry. I just want to make sure we are doing everything right for them. 

She's delivered 11 puppies at this time. There are no indications any more are on the way, but we've been checking in on her regulary. That number was a suprise to us as we didn't expect so many. We have the means and ability to care for them until they can be adopted. I just want to make sure we are doing it right. Here are some questions for you all:
-I'm fearful of letting her stay alone with the pups for any length of time. I noticed she was laying on one by accident. When would be a good time to separate them from mom for a short while so she can rest? We have a large kennel she's stayed in. Would it be a good idea to put the puppies in there on a towel? They'd be unable to get out, but she could get in. However, the "laying on a pup" concern is still there. As there are so many, would we need to "cycle" them in and out while nursing? I want to be sure all of them are getting enough nurishment.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

So just wanting to breed your dog was the only reason? I'm assuming you have homes ready for the pups, or are prepared to raise and care for all of them.


As for the laying on the pups thing, I don't really know other than keeping an eye on them (as you should be, it's like having a first time mother with no help in how to care for her baby, 11 babies). I know some people have whelping boxes with ledges, so that if the pup is against the wall the mother wont lay on it completely and the pup has room.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't believe you bred her just because it would be fun, I really can not fathom why anyone would do that, but OK well lets talk about finding them homes now then since whats done is done. 
Have you written up a contract for your potential new owners to sign? 
Have you decide yet how you are going to evaluate new homes?
Since I'm assuming you don't know the family history of your dogs (forgive me if I'm being presumptuous) you wont know if they carry any genetic disorders, I would offer to pay for any vet costs for hereditary issue the puppies may develop up to 3 years old.
It's important that since you bred these puppies you need to do everything in your power to keep them out of the shelters and out of abusive homes.
Understand that if you can not find proper homes for them you will be keeping them all until the right home comes along.

Did you get an X-ray done to count the puppies? If she has stopped labor and there is no indication of anymore puppies that doesn't mean she's done, it could also mean she could have a dead puppy inside her, of course if you got the X-ray done and the right amount of puppies came out then she's done.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

JbirdAg96 said:


> Reason for breeding? Honestly, we knew we wanted to breed her one time when we got her a couple of years ago. This is it. We aren't out to make money or do this again.
> 
> .


 I hope you also take the time to at least one time, go to the shelter on Euthanasia day, and watch them put down all of the puppies and dogs scheduled for that day. Do you realize how utterly irresponsible breeding non show quality, or mixed breed dogs is? Not only am I positive that genetic testing/OFA certs weren't done, so these puppies may end up with inheritable problems, but you've added to the pet overpopulation problem.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Not to mention that I think a Bassett/pit/ACD mix is a total disaster. I can't think of a worse mix at all. The drive of a pit/ACD and the (non)biddability and general houndiness of a Bassett. . .yikes. Hopefully responsible homes can be found for them.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Well one thing I think you should do if you already haven't, take the pups to see a vet to make sure they all check out okay. This is the least you can do for them. I'm going to be honest and tell you that their future does not look too bright from my pov.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

With new puppies you need to take Mom and Puppies to the vet to be sure all is well and there are no more (yes, there can be and if they are not removed Mom will get pyometra and could die!). You also shoud have a whelping box with a rail around the inside so Mom cannot lay tight against the sides of the box (this helps to prevent Mom laying on puppies and suffocating them). You also need to be sure Mom can supply enough nutrition for this many puppies as you may very well need to add esbilac to their feeding.

Warmth is very very important. I assume you have them indoors and the room they are in is very warm.. it needs to be. Some people will add a heat lamp over the whelping box and a thermometer at Puppy Back height to be sure it is warm enough. Puppies can lose heat fast. 

You need to watch the puppies. They should sort of stay together (for warmth) but they will also move a lot. If one does not move and the others do, then you probably have a puppy that needs to see the vet. 

As to adopting them out.. good luck with that. You need to have a good contract that results in the puppy being returned to YOU if it does not work out. You also need to have every puppy covered by a spay and neuter (no breeding) contract. Puppies do not go to new homes until 8 weeks of age (the very youngest age) so I hope you have a puppy proof area foor them until then!!

I will hold my tongue when it comes to my opinion about this sort of breeding because you "wanted to" see puppies. Others will give you what for on that one.


----------



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

I can understand some of the negative feelings/comments that have been shared. I expected as much from people so passionate about dogs. However, I ask that you see past that and only offer me constructive feedback as Elana did. 

They are going to the Vet tomorrow at the very latest as our Vet closes early today. In spite of that, I know that a local PetSmart has an "in house" vet. Do they tend to be as reputable as the private practice ones? I called our Vet yesterday and spoke to them about our puppies...will be doing so again in a few moments. We've moved them and momma into a smaller room that's much easier to temperature regulate. We've got a thermostat controlled space heater set up away from them that's keeping the room warm. Momma is eating and drinking already along with going to the bathroom just fine. I have watched the puppies carefully and they are huddling together for warmth up against momma and nursing. However, as was mentioned, we've already seen the likelyhood of us assisting in their feeding due to the number of pups. Esbilac is the formula one can get at the pet stores I presume.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I can't believe you bred her just because it would be fun, I really can not fathom why anyone would do that, but OK well lets talk about finding them homes now then since whats done is done. QUOTE]
> 
> I'm in agreement with you on this one for sure. Its like a 15yr old saying "babies are cute, I'll bet pregnant."


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with all that has been said, however, not much can be done now, as the pups are already born. I would like to see pictures of these guys... The mix seems interesting to say the least


----------



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I can't believe you bred her just because it would be fun, I really can not fathom why anyone would do that,


At no time did I ever state, or insinuate, that this was done for fun.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

If you wanted puppies and you had a full blooded basset...why in the world would you have bred her with a mix? There is a mix puppy in our obedience class and everyone is shocked at how aggressive and nasty she is....even to the owner. She went after Mollie 2x last night in class. This is what I tell people who byb their horses....just because they have a uterus doesn't mean it needs to be used.


----------



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

l2andom said:


> So just wanting to breed your dog was the only reason? I'm assuming you have homes ready for the pups, or are prepared to raise and care for all of them.


No, it wasn't a "just because" reason. As a matter of fact, we are finding homes as we "speak". Also, we do have the means and ability to take care of them for the next 6-8 weeks...and beyond if needed.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Done is done.. lets help the poster to keep these guys healthy and to find them furrever homes and convince them that spay and neuter is the way to go now and in the future. 

As I am sure they will hear, if they have not already, a dog does not need to have a litter before spaying. Best if they do not actually.. but again, done is done. 

Would like to see pictures too.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

> Reason for breeding? Honestly, we knew we wanted to breed her one time when we got her a couple of years ago. This is it. We aren't out to make money or do this again.


You weren't in it for the money, you obviously weren't in it to try and make better companion or working dogs, so the only other reason I can think of is because you thought it would be fun and cool to see your girl go thru a pregnancy and have puppies.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

JbirdAg96 said:


> Our dogs just welcomed their first, and only, litter of puppies into the world today. Momma is a full-blood Basset while Dad is a Blu-Heeler/Pit mix. I've got food and water in there for Bella when she's ready for it. There's a large comforter that I'm washing right now she birthed on. I'm not using any detergent....just straight water. Once its dried, I'll put it back down for her and the little ones to snuggle on. They have other blankets right now. Its been so long since I've owned a dog that's had puppies, *I'm wanting to make sure I'm doing everything right for her/them.* We've been feeding Bella puppy food for a while and will continue to do so until after the pups are weened(sp?). Any and all suggestions and questions will be greatly appreciated.


Unfortunately, you already failed at that and there's no going back now.



RedyreRottweilers said:


> Yay, puppies.


I was waiting for it from someone. 



JbirdAg96 said:


> I can understand some of the negative feelings/comments that have been shared. I expected as much from people so passionate about dogs. However, I ask that you see past that and only offer me constructive feedback as Elana did.
> 
> They are going to the Vet tomorrow at the very latest as our Vet closes early today. In spite of that, I know that a local PetSmart has an "in house" vet. Do they tend to be as reputable as the private practice ones? I called our Vet yesterday and spoke to them about our puppies...will be doing so again in a few moments. We've moved them and momma into a smaller room that's much easier to temperature regulate. We've got a thermostat controlled space heater set up away from them that's keeping the room warm. Momma is eating and drinking already along with going to the bathroom just fine. I have watched the puppies carefully and they are huddling together for warmth up against momma and nursing. However, as was mentioned, we've already seen the likelyhood of us assisting in their feeding due to the number of pups. Esbilac is the formula one can get at the pet stores I presume.


It would have been easier to give you constructive critisism if you had come here before deciding to breed mutts on a whim that will likely be put down in shelters.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

JbirdAg96 said:


> Reason for breeding? Honestly, we knew we wanted to breed her one time when we got her a couple of years ago. This is it. We aren't out to make money or do this again. If you were being critical, I understand. However, I'm not here to argue....just to get help and assistance.
> 
> 
> No need to apologize Keechak. We aren't sorry. I just want to make sure we are doing everything right for them.
> ...


I'll spare you the lecture, but I gotta ask because I'm honestly curious. Why didn't you take the time to learn about separation of pups and dams, females that lay on pups, and nursing, as well as your vet vs. a petsmart vet BEFORE the puppies were born? Not trying to be snarky, just wondering. If you have such means to care for them 8 weeks and beyond, I would personally do an ER call with the vet who knows you personally to get advice you can trust.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

JbirdAg96 said:


> No, it wasn't a "just because" reason. As a matter of fact, we are finding homes as we "speak". Also, we do have the means and ability to take care of them for *the next 6-8 weeks*...and beyond if needed.


Just pointing out... you need to keep them at LEAST 8 weeks.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Just pointing out... you need to keep them at LEAST 8 weeks.


Yup. 8-12


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Yup. 8-12



And are you prepared to go beyond 12 weeks, possibly the rest of their lives if needed?


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Right now most people loosing jobs and homes that took on dogs are having to dump them...You may need to keep them for life.

Vet visit, get a whelping box to keep them from being smushed. Comforters tend to be to fluffy to be good for pups and sometimes they get smothered in them. Do not limit the mom she needs keep them warm and stimulated and cleaned as well as provide the pups with motherly security for proper temperament right now. As long as she is not trying to kill them and is caring for them leave her to be with them. 

What are you feeding the mom? Just because it is a puppy food does not make it a good food.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Not to mention that I think a Bassett/pit/ACD mix is a total disaster. I can't think of a worse mix at all. The drive of a pit/ACD and the (non)biddability and general houndiness of a Bassett. . .yikes. Hopefully responsible homes can be found for them.


I will agree with bassets being hard to train, even pitties, though to a lesser extent the bassets. But ACD's I will have to disagree with you on, I have an 8 yr old ACD that I have had since she was a pupy & she is the best dog I have ever had. Loyal only to be, she listens only to me & I never needed a treat as a nessessity to train her, I work on a ranch & she is my constant companion.

I agree that a puppy of this mixing will be challenging but saying that ACD's & ACD mixes are impossible dogs is a tad unfair.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> I will agree with bassets being hard to train, even pitties, though to a lesser extent the bassets. But ACD's I will have to disagree with you on, I have an 8 yr old ACD that I have had since she was a pupy & she is the best dog I have ever had. Loyal only to be, she listens only to me & I never needed a treat as a nessessity to train her, I work on a ranch & she is my constant companion.
> 
> I agree that a puppy of this mixing will be challenging but saying that ACD's & ACD mixes are impossible dogs is a tad unfair.


'

she never said they were impossible dogs only that they were drivy


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Why didn't you take the time to learn about separation of pups and dams, females that lay on pups, and nursing, as well as your vet vs. a petsmart vet BEFORE the puppies were born?


Took the words right out of my mouth. Adding in x-rays for Dam.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Keechak said:


> she never said they were impossible dogs only that they were drivy


Exactly. They're lovely dogs for the right owners but they are too much dog for most pet homes. I think these puppies will be very difficult to place in forever homes. I wish them the best but I'm not hopeful for their future. It's sad.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Exactly. They're lovely dogs for the right owners but they are too much dog for most pet homes. *I think these puppies will be very difficult to place in forever homes.* I wish them the best but I'm not hopeful for their future. It's sad.


I don't/. I think they will be really easy to *place* in a home. Once they loose the cute puppy-ness... well that's a different story


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I don't/. I think they will be really easy to *place* in a home. Once they loose the cute puppy-ness... well that's a different story


Notice the "forever" part. . .that was the key word in that statement--yeah, puppies are easy to place. They sell themselves with their adorable puppyness. It's what happens 6 months later when they aren't cute anymore that's the problem.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Notice the "forever" part. . .that was the key word in that statement--yeah, puppies are easy to place. They sell themselves with their adorable puppyness. It's what happens 6 months later when they aren't cute anymore that's the problem.


Didn't see that  Yup, most definitely a key word! lol


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Keechak said:


> '
> 
> she never said they were impossible dogs only that they were drivy


True, I guess the way she worded it made it read like she was saying that ACD's were impossible to train, sorry for the misunderstanding I guess I got carried away because I'm passionate about my breed lol.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Puppies need to stay with their moms for AT LEAST 8 WEEKS. You will have to de-worm the puppies and start shots. The cheap part was to breed the two dogs...unfortunately your just getting started on the expense part of it. They need to be seen by the vet to do a health check and cleft palat check. Never ever put fluffy comforters in with puppies, they can suffocate.

There is a puppy in my obedience class that is a mixed mutt, its about to get the boot because of the nasty disposition. Do you ever watch the Houston Animal cops or the others, you see so many abandoned dogs, starved dogs, neglected dogs....its horrible. I hope you have enough room and land to support all those dogs, I also hope you have a contract in place for the puppy adopters, that if for any reason they can't or don't want the pup/dog anymore it can come back to you the "breeder". I have that very contract...luckily only 1 has ever come back but it was a friend of ours and he was sure she would work cows...well she did but just not the way he wanted...LOL. Border collies like to bring stock not drive...thats what the ACD's are great at. But he wanted a border...but she found a forever home a few months after but I had her for 18 mos. But I'm financially able and we have 60 acres.

I just hope being such a big litter you will be able to handle all the pups/dog in the long run. You didn't answer my question from above: Why didn't you breed her with a full blooded basset? Is she not full or reg. or did the breeders turn you down?

A woman in the next town wanted to breed to Ben and after talking to her I wouldn't breed to her bitch. She didn't have the health certs, the lines were questionable and good thing because our vet knew her and said the bitch had to have a muzzle on when in the vets. I've turned people away wanting to breed to my stallion...yes they have been pissed but you know its my name out there, I don't want the rep of breeding everything that has a uterus and producing crap.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I know we have to be civil about this, but everytime I see the ads for the ASPCA or the HSUS or watch animal cops on AP I'm reminded of the amount of unwanted dogs & cats in shelters around the US so I'm sorry to say but it is slightly irritating to me when people indiscriminately breed mixed breed &/or untested dogs with out thinking of the future. if I had it my way breeding would be left to the experts & the rest of us would just adopt lol.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

JbirdAg96 said:


> Our dogs just welcomed their first, and only, litter of puppies into the world today. Momma is a full-blood Basset while Dad is a Blu-Heeler/Pit mix. I've got food and water in there for Bella when she's ready for it. There's a large comforter that I'm washing right now she birthed on. I'm not using any detergent....just straight water. Once its dried, I'll put it back down for her and the little ones to snuggle on. They have other blankets right now. Its been so long since I've owned a dog that's had puppies, I'm wanting to make sure I'm doing everything right for her/them. We've been feeding Bella puppy food for a while and will continue to do so until after the pups are weened(sp?). Any and all suggestions and questions will be greatly appreciated.


I would love for you to go and work at a Humane Society for a few months. Even if it's just volunteering. Go and meet some dogs, walk them, bond with them. Then find out that they will be euthanized on Friday because nobody wants them. These are your puppies. You will not find 11 forever homes. You will find 11 people pretending to be great pet owners who will dump them off one someone else or the shelter the first time an inconvenience or problem arises. These puppies deserve better. Basset/Blue Heeler/Pit puppies. Yep.. lots of demand for those.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> I would love for you to go and work at a Humane Society for a few months. Even if it's just volunteering. Go and meet some dogs, walk them, bond with them. Then find out that they will be euthanized on Friday because nobody wants them. These are your puppies. You will not find 11 forever homes. You will find 11 people pretending to be great pet owners who will dump them off one someone else or the shelter the first time an inconvenience or problem arises. These puppies deserve better. Basset/Blue Heeler/Pit puppies. Yep.. lots of demand for those.



Did I say something wrong? I'm on the side where I think the breeding was inappropriate lol. You may have read my post wrong or I may just be misinterpreting your quote of my post wrong. All I did was ask a question, and give whatever advice I could give regarding the pups and mother.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Bink: I didn't think you did but maybe she was adding to yours and not replying to the quote. I feel for these pups because they are the ones that will suffer in the long run. Mutt puppies bred by people are free and free pups to most are disposable, that is why there is such over crowding in the shelters. If you pay a pretty penny for a pup your more LIKELY to hang on to it, but that is how some people end up getting a nice pure bred at the shelter because it's just more likely...however, mutts vs. purebreds are 10000:5. Its sad...and most of the pures are pitbulls. I love bully breeds my sister and niece have 4 between the 2 of them...they are great dogs.

I am just banging my head against the wall because I can not for the life of me comprehend why this person would ever breed a basset with a freakin Mutt to get Mutts and now she has 11 mouths to feed plus mom. I've had many opportunities to breed Ben to pure Aussies and Heelers....but I'm not breeding anything but reg. b/c. But its the same with horses, I hear time after time...well I just want my kids to experience a birth or I wanted to experience it but rarely do you ever hear I want a CLONE OF MY MARE. That would be the only reason to breed a horse. The shelters and rescues are full of pups, dogs, horses because the market has tanked. So dogs are being turned loose as well as horses all over the US...so people need to think you know use that thing thats 3 feet above your a$$.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Horseshoe said:


> There is a puppy in my obedience class that is a mixed mutt, its about to get the boot because of the nasty disposition.


I would just like to point out (since that is the second time you have indicated that "mutt" = nasty or badly behaved) that being a mixed breed dog has nothing to do with having a nasty disposition. There are thousands of sweet and loving MUTTS in shelters and rescues that can easily be wonderful dogs. There are also plenty of badly bred purebreds from BYBs and puppy mills that have genetic problems and bad dispositions.

None of this is in defense of someone randomly breeding their 2, untested and unproven (show, competition, working etc) dogs just for the hell of it. Regardless of if they were the same breed or not. So quit dissing mutts please.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

So what; we are talking about mutts here, I've been around lots nasty pures too but this poster bred mutts, I'm sorry if the word mutt or nasty offended you yes I used mutt a couple of times in the last post but I never said nasty in the last post. I work up at the shelter here so yes I get to deal with lots of dogs....I also have friends that run rescues, I also work as a vet tech so yep up to my a$$ in all type and breeds of dogs.

My response wasn't directed at you either actually none were. I love dogs and that is why I'm here, I see the suffering every week and it breaks my heart!!! Mutts or Pures they are all dogs...one of my best dogs was a mutt named Rocky...so don't preach at me about dissing [email protected][email protected]


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Horseshoe said:


> So what; we are talking about mutts here, I've been around lots nasty pures too but this poster bred mutts, I'm sorry if the word mutt or nasty offended you yes I used mutt a couple of times in the last post but I never said nasty in the last post. I work up at the shelter here so yes I get to deal with lots of dogs....I also have friends that run rescues, I also work as a vet tech so yep up to my a$$ in all type and breeds of dogs.
> 
> My response wasn't directed at you either actually none were. I love dogs and that is why I'm here, I see the suffering every week and it breaks my heart!!! Mutts or Pures they are all dogs...one of my best dogs was a mutt named Rocky...so don't preach at me about dissing [email protected][email protected]


 I have to agree wtih Shell on this one.... Mutts can be great loving dogs. Not all of them have bad tempers like you made it sound


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Hmmm.
Horseshoe, your posts were worded in a way that implied mutts have bad temperaments and that's where the the comments have arisen towards you. Responding by "so what" instead of just explaining yourself better is not going to clear up the misinterpretation, if this IS a misinterpretation.

Temperament is genetically determined to a large extent. Environment and early neonatal learning strengthens or weakens it. It has nothing to do with being purebred or mixed, but on the genetic temperament of the parents, regardless of breed. 

There has been a lot of discussion on some other boards/groups that I am on about the risk of speutering dogs of mixed heritage that DO have great temperaments and good physical traits is reducing the incidence of "good dogs" all across the board, reducing the gene pool to a point where it will be very difficult to find dogs with a good temperament at all. There is some validity to that, though I am still an advocate of RESPONSIBLE breeding where we are not adding dogs of any breed/mix to the world without extensive testing and proof of physical and emotional health.

To the OP:
Get thee to a vet with the puppies and the bitch. You are now responsible for those 12 lives, including what happens to them in the future. This was a PLANNED thing on your part, though not well planned, and you have to do what is best for all involved. Breeding two untested dogs for no good reason was irresponsible, but it is done.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

l2andom said:


> Did I say something wrong? I'm on the side where I think the breeding was inappropriate lol. You may have read my post wrong or I may just be misinterpreting your quote of my post wrong. All I did was ask a question, and give whatever advice I could give regarding the pups and mother.


Whoops! No I'm sorry, that was a mis-quote! I had ment to quote the original post! I will fix that.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

np, I thought my post may have come off wrong or something. Kind of figured either it was something along those lines.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's the way I see it:
-- The dogs should not have been bred. There was no legitimate reason to add 10+ dogs to this world as there are plenty of healthy, good natured puppies and adult dogs available in shelters. They aren't continuing a healthy breed standard, they aren't working dogs, they aren't bred for a sport or skill etc. So they are a dime-a-dozen on craigslist, petfinder etc. 
-- But they are here. And so far, I see nothing to indicate that their owner does not care for them or does not want them to end up in good homes.

So..... take them and the mom to a vet. Have the vet write down and schedule for you their upcoming vaccinations and other medical treatment. Keep them for 8 weeks. Do not even advertise them until they are 8 weeks old. Write up a contract that includes first right of refusal (meaning, the buyer returns them to you if for some reason they cannot keep the dog; no time limit on this at all) and spay/neuter (while waiting until 1 year is preferable for health reasons, in this case I say S/N by age of 6 months to prevent more random dogs). Charge something for these dogs but not a lot. You don't want the people who just want a free puppy but you have no reason to charge more than a shelter adoption fee and really, should charge less because they will not be spayed/neutered when they leave. 


I will add something possibly controversial. I don't have a problem with breeding dogs of two different breeds. Maybe this comes from being in the horse world where specific and intentional crosses are not uncommon and can product good attributes. But when it is done, it needs to be done correctly and with specific intent. Health tests done (and for the grandparents too), both parents (and preferably grandparents) proven by competing or excelling in something (show, sport, sled dogs, tracking, working dogs etc) and chosen for temperament and genetics that complement each other (not just because someone owned a male and a female that weren't fixed). An example would be Lurchers which are typically greyhound/deerhound mixes.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

to the Original poster

these are your responsibilities as a breeder. if you shirk in them as a breeder..it's my position that not only do you not need to be breeding dogs..you need not HAVE dogs..period.

1. All prospective breeding prospects must be tested for brucellosis. 



> The causative agent of brucellosis in dogs is Brucella canis. It is transmitted to other dogs through breeding and contact with aborted fetuses. Brucellosis can occur in humans that come in contact with infected aborted tissue or semen. The bacteria in dogs normally infect the genitals and lymphatic system, but can also spread to the eye, kidney, and intervertebral disc (causing discospondylitis). Symptoms of brucellosis in dogs include abortion in female dogs and scrotal inflammation and orchitis (inflammation of the testicles) in males. Fever is uncommon. Infection of the eye can cause uveitis, and infection of the intervertebral disc can cause pain or weakness. Blood testing of the dogs prior to breeding can prevent the spread of this disease. It is treated with antibiotics, as with humans, but it is difficult to cure


2. All potential breeding prospects must recieve OFA testing at the appropriate age as well as any blood panels and other tests called for that are specific to particular breeds. For Pit bulls that includes cardiac testing, hip and elbow dysplasia(OFA), and patellas. I am not quite as familiar with cattle dogs and bassets but i guarantee they have their own lists.

3. must be aware and prepared to deal with water puppies, mummy puppies, cleft palate and other assorted birth related issues. These may require pups to be humanely euthanized depending on severity.

4. Must be able to recognize and deal with birth complications in the bitch. I can tell you from personal experience that pulling a suffocating puppy by hand from where it is stuck in the birth canal is a nerve wracking and delicate procedure. not to mention the stress it causes the bitch.

5. Must have MORE THAN ENOUGH homes available BEFORE the birth of the pups. The first step towards this is the regular xrays and prenatal exams at your vet. these homes should be prescreened and any home taking on ANY kind of pit mix should not be in an area that is either proposing or has passed Breed Specific Legislation. 

6. Must be willing to enforce a spay and neuter contract that homes have signed before they take home their puppies.

7. must be willing to take any of the pups back at ANY point in the life.

there's more but i think those are the biggest ones.


which should also tell you what i think of you coming onto an internet forum to seek the advice you SHOULD'VE sought from a vet and an experienced breeder BEFORE breeding your dogs.

x.x


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Shell said:


> An example would be Lurchers which are typically greyhound/deerhound mixes.


WAY off topic, but techically, a Greyhound/Deerhound would be a longdog. Any mix of two or more sighthounds breeds is a longdog. The mix you refer to is commonly known as a staghound.

A lurcher is a sighthound and something else - usually a Greyhound/Collie (or Border Collie) or terrier. Many such purposeful (and DRIVEY) mixes exist in the British Isles.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sighthounds4me said:


> WAY off topic, but techically, a Greyhound/Deerhound would be a longdog. Any mix of two or more sighthounds breeds is a longdog. The mix you refer to is commonly known as a staghound.
> 
> A lurcher is a sighthound and something else - usually a Greyhound/Collie (or Border Collie) or terrier. Many such purposeful (and DRIVEY) mixes exist in the British Isles.


Interesting; I had heard of staghounds and lurchers used interchangeably for greyhound/deerhound mixes. But the point of the* purposeful *and drivey  mixes is what I was going for.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Shell said:


> Interesting; I had heard of staghounds and lurchers used interchangeably for greyhound/deerhound mixes. But the point of the* purposeful *and drivey  mixes is what I was going for.


Oh, I understood your point (and should have said so! ), but I just wanted to point that out. Yes, the terms are often used interchangeably, but the truest definition is what I posted. And believe me, many sighthound people get really picky about it! I don't care, personally, but, you get the idea!

And yes, *purposeful* is the key. Not only do these dogs have work, but often, the parents have been tested by years of work before the breeding takes place. Theses days, many lurcher/longdog breeders do health-testing as well. And temperament is VERY important - after all, they have to work with and FOR the handler. A snappy or fearful dog is NOT going to be tolerated!


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

I never said "ALL" mutts..oooppps mixed breeds are bad. I've helped rehome 100's of them. As I said in my other post Rocky was my best dog (as I've said before)...he was a chow/border/heeler/hinez 57...he was gorgeous, smart, sweet, great with kids, easy to train. So I'm not sure why a couple of you are insisting I dissed all dogs that didn't have a show record? I have trained lots and lots of dogs over 45 years along with 1000's of horses. Most of the horses up until 15 years ago were unpapered...they were awesome...I've had more trouble with the soundness of reg. ones. So I have never said anything about pure papered dogs are better than ones that aren't. Dogs are dogs I love them all small ones, big ones, ugly ones the best.

Working at the shelter as well I see the mixes get picked over for the purebred ones and I see bad dispositions on both (as I've said before) but there are more mixes that get surrendered (52 mix, 8 pure) in Oct. so when someone deliberately breeds a cross like that (and most all the posters stated basically the same thing) it was irresponsible. Yes whats done is done so it can't be undone...my heart aches for those pups. So if you've adopted a shelter dog good for you and great for that dog....it doesn't matter to me whether its a mix or not...just as long as it didn't get the blue juice (or pink). Everyone is different and as we know every has an opinion, I come here to learn and offer ideas or help if I can. You hug your dogs and I hug all mine.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

**hugging my dog***

Friends? lol


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't help biut notice that the OP has become invisable even though thry havebeen called out numorous times, something I find intresting.

To the OP, sorry but I'm going to be blunt- all the good advice has been said so I have nothing more to ad except * shame on you!*

I can't help biut notice that the OP has become invisable even though thry havebeen called out numorous times, something I find intresting.

To the OP, sorry but I'm going to be blunt- all the good advice has been said so I have nothing more to ad except * shame on you!*


----------

